# Regular Season Game 42: Houston Rockets @ Seattle Supersonics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(22-19)/(9-32)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 23, 10:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / Wells / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Watson / Durant / Green / Collison / Thomas*


*Preview

The Rockets have managed to hang in the Western Conference playoff chase despite some struggles in the first half of the season.

Now, the Rockets are hoping to make their move up the standings with a strong second half.

"I'm not too happy about where we're at right now," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "I though we'd have a better record. But we are above .500 and we're right there for the seventh and eighth (playoff spot). We're getting healthy so there's a lot of room for improvement and we have the components for making a good run at it."

On Wednesday, Alston and Co. will begin their second-half push.

Despite being mentioned among the preseason favorites in the West, the Rockets have had an up-and-down first half. They are anticipating a grind towards the playoffs as they begin the second half of the season Wednesday night against Seattle.

The Rockets (22-19) are 10th in the West after spending much of the first half developing a rhythm within Rick Adelman's high-motion offensive scheme.

They've won without Tracy McGrady and have received surprising contributions from their trio of rookies -- Luis Scola, Aaron Brooks and Carl Landry.

Big wins have even been sprinkled in along the way. Houston has beaten the league's defending champs -- San Antonio -- twice and scored a big road win over Phoenix.

Still, there's ground to make up. The good news is that no team in the West is running away from the pack. Through Monday's action, only seven games separated the top 10 teams in the conference.

Houston is only two games behind Golden State for the eighth and final playoff slot.

"We've had our ups and downs, but we're still in good shape," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said. "We're on the outside looking in, but we're not far."

The biggest question mark heading into the season's second half is McGrady's status.

Even though he's provided productive minutes off the bench in the past two games, the Rockets' All-Star shooting guard is still playing with a noticeable limp after missing 11 games with a left knee injury. He hasn't had his usual lift on jumpers or the typical spring in his step on drives towards the basket. For now, he's playing through the pain.

Sure, the Rockets managed to go 7-4 during the star's most recent absence. But the Rockets also realize they need McGrady's ability to create for everyone else.

"I just felt like that's what our team was missing when I was out," McGrady said. "If I don't make the shot, I still bring attention to me."

During McGrady's time out, the Rockets did develop a better flow within Adelman's offensive system. Alston raised his scoring average to double figures by attacking the lane more and Houston got significant contributions from Luther Head, Scola and Brooks.

"We've been attacking more," Alston said. "We haven't waited to see how we're going to flow and who's going to get us going. We've got to continue to be aggressive even with Tracy back in the lineup."

Not everything has gone well over that stretch without McGrady.

In what has been a disturbing trend of late, the Rockets haven't been able to finish games with ease after building comfortable advantages. Despite building a 16-point lead over Philadelphia on Jan. 15, the Rockets coughing up the game in the fourth quarter. Houston had nine turnovers -- most of which came on entry passes to Yao Ming.

Even with McGrady back, those issues have persisted. If the Rockets are going to get back in the playoffs, they know they can't continue to give games away.

"We just have to continue to do what gets us leads," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "When you play aggressively and play good team defense, that's what affords you a lead. At the end of a game, especially when a team tries to get you out of your comfort zone, you lose sight of that. You have to remind yourself constantly what's good for you -- aggressive play."

Despite all the preseason talk about transforming into an offensive-minded team, the Rockets know they'll still be relying on their defense to reach the postseason.

Judging by their defensive efforts this season, that looks promising. The Rockets are holding opponents to 43.8 percent shooting -- second only to Boston. Only one of Houston's past 10 opponents have reached the 100-point plateau.

"They're one of the three best defensive teams in the league," Seattle coach P.J. Carlesimo said. "You don't get a lot of easy stuff going to the rim and they got a great perimeter defender (in Battier)."

Still, the Rockets will need a stronger second half to the season if they're going to be playoff-bound.

The good news is that they aren't out of the race after an up-and-down first half of the season.

"We've got to take care of how we play," Alston said. "We have to worry about us winning our games instead of looking at what the other teams are going to do. We should be alright if we take care of our game."


Sonics Update: The Sonics are struggling with a young lineup. With Monday's setback to Houston, Seattle dropped a franchise record 11th straight game. Kevin Durant has at least been a bright spot. The first-year sensation is the leading candidate for the NBA's Rookie of the Year award.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

W! :cheer:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This should be a win. By how much? I don't care at this point.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I Hope we'll win, but I Hope we'll not choke like we did against the 76ers.*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's win this! 3-0 with T-Mac back!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go T-Mac! Is Tracy going to be the sixth man the rest of the season? I think it's actually a good idea. He has a chance to win the sixth man of the year.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

McGrady as a sixth man isn't a bad idea. I want to see him as the sixth man for this game and the next.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im okay with TMAC being 6th man for awhile. But lets face it we want him playing 40+ minutes in the playoffs. Can he do that starting from the bench?

NOTE: Not sure if Chuck should be used against the Sonics. Landry and Scola add offense. And there is no major PF for Chuck to stop. Sure when there are solid PFs to match up against Chuck adds the D we need. But Wilcox isnt an All Star.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Luther keeps getting lit up on the defensive end.

Might have to make a change there.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

why are we staying with small ball when its not working? 14-0 run what the hell man!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's time to tank the season and hope for Derrick Rose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Somewhat of another 4th quarter collapse for the Rockets so far.. Few shots thrown up and missed (McGrady, Alston), easy shots for Szczerbiak and Ridnour/Watson, long rebounds going over Yao's head, etc..

Ridnour + Thomas on the Pick n' Pop/Roll have scored like 8 of the last 10 points.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We're only down by 4 points. There's still time to catch up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it, we need this win. No excuses and failure cant be tolerated


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac with a big 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

TMac again off-glass! 106-105 Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now this is one of the things I did miss about Tmac. We have a legit 2nd option down the stretch and do not have to rely on Yao to carry the load and pressure


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That pump-fake step-back fade-away 3-pointer was smooth.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Skip with a huge 3! 109-105 houston.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Alston with a 3 with 19.3 seconds left! WOW!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Durant just burnt McGrady, 109-107 Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn rafer


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, if we win, we will be LUCKY to survive this one...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Did Mac miss that one on purpose?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow McGrady choked away his 2 freethrows, Seattle with a chance to tie or take the lead with 11.5 seconds left.

Seattle Timeout.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Defense is all I want. 

Make your ****ing free throws Tmac!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

McGrady misses the crucial free throws. Ugh.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haha that was close, you guys are lucky. 

109-107 Houston Win.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Close game. Very close game.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This game was horrible. We did NOT deserve to win this game. 

It seemed like the Sonics outhustled us overall, in this game.

I feel sorry for Kevin...he wanted this win sooo badly!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YEAH, we won!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC has confidence in the 4th Q Yao doesnt seem to have that. Thats the main thing we missed. A confident player who can make plays and will take a shot.

We didnt deserve to win that game but we did. SO its onto the next one.

To finish off the month we face our competitors for the 7&8 spots
Blazers
Jazz
Warriors

We need to finish this month off strong.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thriller. I was at school so I logged onto Raptors Nation just in time for the last couple of seconds. T-Mac missed both free throws, I think I saw Steve Novak on the floor, Chuck Hayes had had a key swat on Kevin Durant, and that Jeff Green(?) 3 looked good but it back ironed then I was like YES! Then my friend was like NOOOOO IT LOOKED GOOD!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> To finish off the month we face our competitors for the 7&8 spots
> Blazers
> Jazz
> Warriors


Would it be to much to say that these three games could determine whether or not we trade TMac?

I actually turned this game off and stopped recording it when we got down 10 with 5 minutes left. This morning I went out to look at the scores and expected to see an "L" for us.

Ugly or not, a "W" is a "W" for this team.:clap2:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Would it be to much to say that these three games could determine whether or not we trade TMac?
> 
> I actually turned this game off and stopped recording it when we got down 10 with 5 minutes left. This morning I went out to look at the scores and expected to see an "L" for us.
> 
> Ugly or not, a "W" is a "W" for this team.:clap2:



haha yea i turn the computer off thinking it was a lost for sure but wow, nice suprise but we did play like crap like whats with the going small thing? 14-0 run then Rick put them back in again what the hell was that all about??? and T-Mac can't make free throws wow _*never*_ saw that coming.
but yea still can't get over that small ball crap when it wasn't working can someone explain?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>41</td><td>4-8</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>15</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>42</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>14-15</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>19</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>39</td><td>6-18</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>35</td><td>13-23</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-6</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>15</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41-88</strong></td><td><strong>11-23</strong></td><td><strong>16-26</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>35</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>109</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.6%</strong></td><td><strong>47.8%</strong></td><td><strong>61.5%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (10)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(28, 63, 44) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SEATTLE SUPERSONICS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3209">Jeff Green</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1978">Nick Collison</a>, PF</td><td>39</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>14</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=846">Kurt Thomas</a>, C</td><td>26</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3202">Kevin Durant</a>, SF</td><td>33</td><td>12-23</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1027">Earl Watson</a>, PG</td><td>25</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1731">Chris Wilcox</a>, PF</td><td>15</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2780">Johan Petro</a>, C</td><td>14</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=831">Wally Szczerbiak</a>, SF</td><td>31</td><td>7-12</td><td>1-3</td><td>7-7</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1985">Luke Ridnour</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2506">Damien Wilkins</a>, SG</td><td>15</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2422">Delonte West</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2756">Mickael Gelabale</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>42-81</strong></td><td><strong>1-8</strong></td><td><strong>22-27</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>36</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>107</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>51.9%</strong></td><td><strong>12.5%</strong></td><td><strong>81.5%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Bennett Salvatore , Derrick Collins , David Guthrie <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 12,342<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:20<br><p></p></div>


----------

